# SIP Grimm



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

My girlfriend found him dead in his tank last night. It was sudden; cause of death is unknown, but his tankmate looks normal. /:

Goodbye, pretty boy.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear it, Fenghuang! -hug-


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Awe, so sorry.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, guys. The gf is really broken up about it. /:


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Aw, I am so sorry! That's awful.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Something good did happen today. I woke up at 3 in the morning to find frantic messages from her, saying that Grimm had died last night. She was beyond upset about it because she knew how emotionally attached I am to all my animals. 

This afternoon, she had gone to her LFS for their new shipment of plants and fell in love with this blue and white boy. She sent me pictures and I commented that I liked him. Later, I found out that she went back and bought him.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sip Grimm. He was a very pretty boy. I know it is not like you can just replace him, but finding a nice one soon after is a bit of a blessing.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I could not agree more, Matt. Thank you.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Aww, she's a sweetie!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yup, she is the best. She really cheered me up.


----------

